
Trump’s budget calls for seismic disruption in medical and science research - KVFinn
https://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/trumps-budget-would-slash-scientific-and-medical-research/2017/03/15/d3261f98-0998-11e7-a15f-a58d4a988474_story.html
======
jacquesm
Incredible how someone with the slogan 'Making America Great Again' can then
get away with doing the exact opposite of that. It's like watching the captain
take a sledge-hammer to the bridge of the ship that a few 100 million people
are depending on.

Fortunately in NL we seem to have managed to put a stop to rightwing populism
taking over politics entirely (for now, at least), it will certainly come at a
price (coalition forming will be difficult) but anything better than a country
governed by a party hell bent on un-doing 50 years of progress.

~~~
BrailleHunting
"Draining the swamp" by stuffing it with Goldmans Sachs and billionaire swamp
monsters.

Anyone whom believes/ed DJT is/was either foolish, stupid and/or insane and
gets what they deserve.

~~~
liberte82
What about the rest of us who didn't believe him for a second?

------
mjevans
What I'm getting from this is that he expects to die and there won't be any
benefit in quality or quantity of life from this research.

The exact opposite of the kind of view that leadership should have.

------
selimthegrim
Reading this sitting at a table at APS March Meeting is absolutely surreal.

------
tiatia
"The National Institutes of Health, for example, would be cut by nearly $6
billion, about a fifth of the NIH budget."

Many of their employees have drop dead salaries. And the same time these
department are corrupt as fuck (say hand out of SBIR grants to buddies). I
know I will be down voted but trust me, I won't shed a tear about these cuts.

~~~
kogepathic
You're getting down voted because you've provided no evidence to support this
claim.

~~~
tiatia
Mate, I know that the plural of anecdote is not data. And I can't provide
specifics because such a thing may easily blow up in my face (blow back).

But just FYI: I had a SBIR grant rejected and it was rejected with a cause.
But I also had a SBIR grant rejected and the rejection was totally bullshit.
There can't be another name for this but corruption. At the same time, when I
submitted this application, a buddy who got a major SBIR grant in the past
told me not to have high hopes. He explained to me how and why his proposal
was selected from the big stack of proposals. It is not an open race.

Don't shed a tear. I am sure this officials with their high 6 figs salaries
can easily find a job in the private sector. Enjoy!

~~~
mcphage
> There can't be another name for this but corruption.

So you've had 2 grant proposals rejected—and even _you_ only claim 1 of them
was incorrect. So your solution to a grant rejection is to burn the whole
system down?

~~~
tiatia
I could not know that the first one was not feasible. I had no access to the
equipment (but later someone had access who published a paper). But still, one
of the main points the reviewer did not get. Even if it was not a good idea
from an energetic standpoint, it was still a good idea to store energy. If you
have electricity (wind!) that you can't use, it may still be a good idea to
convert this to fuel.

The second one had nothing comparable. We had peer reviewed publications.
Nobody had this in this field. The main argument was that it is financially
not feasible for mass production. The reviewer was off by factor 100.

The guy who got the proposal, he told me how it went. I don't want to go into
details.

Does this answer your questions?

~~~
consz
Of course it doesn't answer his questions, you have even less than one
anecdote since you won't even go into the details of the only one you have!

